# Google Wave



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Does anyone here have a Google Wave account?  I signed up to get an invitation from google, but I'm impatient, so I'm shamelessly begging for one if anyone has any!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Interesting, I think of myself as well-informed about this sort of thing, but I hadn't heard of it till I googled it after seeing your post here.  Let us know how it works for you!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I've been hearing about it for quite awhile, I just don't get the point... ?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

what is it?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

911jason said:


> I've been hearing about it for quite awhile, I just don't get the point... ?


LOL, I'm not sure that I do either, Jason, but I want to figure it out. I stopped receiving emails from the Kindle Korner yahoo! group a long time ago because there were just too many, but recently I logged on to see what was going on, and apparently there is now a "Kindle" Wave. I'm dying to see what that's all about! Ya'll are welcome to all of my invitations once I get in!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Marianner - I've got some invites; PM me with your email and I'll send one your way.
(I'm still in the process of figuring out just how it works as well)


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks, CegAbq!  YGPM!


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

how does Google Wave work? Do you really have to get invited just to be able to use it ?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

carlobee said:


> how does Google Wave work? Do you really have to get invited just to be able to use it ?


carlobee - at the present time, you do have to have an invite (sort of like gmail way way back in the beginning). You also have to have a google account, I think. You don't have to use gmail, but I think you do have to create a google account.

Google Wave is supposed to be the up & coming way to collaborate and manage all of your google services together and have a better ability to keep every service, not just your gmail, threaded and connected.

Here are a couple of links to try to get a better feel: 
http://wave.google.com/help/wave/about.html
"Google Wave is an online tool for real-time communication and collaboration. A wave can be both a conversation
and a document where people can discuss and work together using richly formatted text, photos, videos, maps, and more."


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I have one or two left if anyone is interested. PM me a request with your email and I'll send one off. First come first invited though.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I have it but haven't really had a chance to try it out yet. What I did see looks pretty cool though!

Melissa


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm not sure how it works, but I requested an invitation from Google.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

I requested one also, looks pretty fun


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

My friend sent me a Google Wave invite. The concept seems cool but I haven't quite figured out how to use it yet!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Not that impressed yet.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My impression is this is for people working on the same project to share files, rough drafts, etc.  So it is probably most useful in a work setting, though those of us who collaborate on big projects outside of work can probably use it.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I also think part of the issue is that everyone you want to collaborate with also has to have a wave account - and there just isn't yet a critical mass for us to see how it all pulls together.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> carlobee - at the present time, you do have to have an invite (sort of like gmail way way back in the beginning). You also have to have a google account, I think. You don't have to use gmail, but I think you do have to create a google account.
> 
> Google Wave is supposed to be the up & coming way to collaborate and manage all of your google services together and have a better ability to keep every service, not just your gmail, threaded and connected.
> 
> ...


Thanks! that really made me understand it now.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

carlobee said:


> Thanks! that really made me understand it now.


Now that you understand it, perhaps you can guide the rest of us!


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Now that you understand it, perhaps you can guide the rest of us!


  i'd probably have to try it when it would be kind of like open to all because as of now it does need invites still. oh, am i right in assuming that soon it would come to that ? Because it would really be useful for me and my friends.. looks really good to me.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

carlobee said:


> i'd probably have to try it when it would be kind of like open to all because as of now it does need invites still. oh, am i right in assuming that soon it would come to that ? Because it would really be useful for me and my friends.. looks really good to me.


I've still got some invites, so if you want one, PM me with your email.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Interesting blog article: If I Throw A Google Wave Party...And No One Shows Up??


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

~joanna~ & sendie: I've sent out your invites.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Well like most google wave users, I have quite a few more invites today (google are trying to increase invitees) so if anyone is interested in an invite PM me.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> ~joanna~ & sendie: I've sent out your invites.


Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> Well like most google wave users, I have quite a few more invites today (google are trying to increase invitees) so if anyone is interested in an invite PM me.


Yeah - I found additional invites to give out as well - I've got lots (3 gmail accounts' worth). So I've still got invites to hand out as well.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Another blog on Google Wave: *http://techcafeteria.com/blog/2009/12/07/wave-impressions/*


----------



## AndrewD2 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a boat load of invites, if anyone is interested send me a PM with your google account e-mail address and I'll send you an invite


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

It seems that Google Wave has upped everyone's invites, so I ditto AndrewD2; PM your google account email address & we can provide invites.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Here's an article explaining it: http://digg.com/d31CtBj


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I've gotta' say I'm using it with three other users to plan a tour right now and it's awesome. We're in 3 separate countries, 2 continents, and we're modifying one of my google docs as well as collaborating on the itinerary. It's very useful, and truly the 'wave' of the future (pun intended.)


----------

